# Where have all the Hummingbirds gone?



## jmessenger (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=1386&pictureid=8546


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Here ya go jmessenger. Pretty cool, tough little buggers to catch aren't they!?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Had an adult buzzing around the yard Fri. afternoon. Saw Him or Her a few times.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

We have about 8 or so. They are buzzing around like crazy right now. It sucks that winter is coming........but hey.....thats why God made icefishing!!!!


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

We have 2 Humminators this year. One on each side of the house. They have been going crazy all day today keeping all the others away from the feeders. It is a riot to watch.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just pretend like I attached these to my last post.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

RDS-1025 said:


> Just pretend like I attached these to my last post.


 Great pics.Tell ya what they was going nuts this evening.I must have seen 50 at least.They was at war with each other.Another thing they are loud when they fight.BTW who carrys the colors Male or Female ? Mich


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Michigander1 said:


> Tell ya what they was going nuts this evening.I must have seen 50 at least.They was at war with each other.Another thing they are loud when they fight.BTW who carrys the colors Male or Female ? Mich


I think the weather had them fired up today. I know the ones around here will sleep good tonight. The males are the more colorful.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

RDS-1025 said:


> I think the weather had them fired up today. I know the ones around here will sleep good tonight. The males are the more colorful.


 The males carry the colors. The little buggers are now starting to "bulk up" for their trip south. I have increased my 4:1 solution to 4:1 1/4. The males will be leaving soon. They are the first to leave with the females following approximately 2 - 3 weeks later.


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

I posted in this thread ealier how I just purshased a feeder and had a few vistors. Wow a couple of weeks can change everything. I never knew there were so many Hummingbirds!!! I have a constant barrage. Its fun to watch. However I rarely have males. Seems to be almost always females.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

WOODS said:


> I posted in this thread ealier how I just purshased a feeder and had a few vistors. Wow a couple of weeks can change everything. I never knew there were so many Hummingbirds!!! I have a constant barrage. Its fun to watch. However I rarely have males. Seems to be almost always females.


 Well thats a good thing.We been seeing at least 50 every evening.Some very cool fights as well.I never knew they was so loud ,Mich


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

one little cold front makes at this time of the year. It's been rainy and cooler up here for several days, Friday night a cold front came in, it got down to the 40's...no hummers yesterday for the first time all summer. They've moved south, so if some of you in mid-southern Michigan are seeing lots all of a sudden, you have some of the birds from up here. The migration south has begun.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> one little cold front makes at this time of the year. It's been rainy and cooler up here for several days, Friday night a cold front came in, it got down to the 40's...no hummers yesterday for the first time all summer. They've moved south, so if some of you in mid-southern Michigan are seeing lots all of a sudden, you have some of the birds from up here. The migration south has begun.


 Very good point .I was wondering why we seen so many in the past few days.Thanks Linda ,Mich


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!

Granted I've only had this feeder a month or longer. So I have never seen this before. As I am writeing I am watching at least 5(that ive seen at the same time) females fighting over my feeder. Now I know what you mean by hummer wars. Kinda feel guilty for not having more feeders.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

They do love that fresh glucose water, don't they? 

Hummers also chase the goldfinches away if they get too close. I would move the finch feeder further away but it's too much fun to watch the action.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

WOODS said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Granted I've only had this feeder a month or longer. So I have never seen this before. As I am writeing I am watching at least 5(that ive seen at the same time) females fighting over my feeder. Now I know what you mean by hummer wars. Kinda feel guilty for not having more feeders.


 Was thinking same thing in a way.I seen nothing but Wars over feeders.But i have not seen any feed. Its like they bring the other over and either show them this is mine.Or maybe teaching? Mich


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Well you people sure know a lot about hummingbirds!!! They sure are fun to watch......I have a question, I take it this birds fly South in the winter?.....Must be a long flight for them little birds.....But a fast one......Mack


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Had four at my feeder at the same time today. Fun to watch them inter act.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

bigrackmack said:


> Well you people sure know a lot about hummingbirds!!! They sure are fun to watch......I have a question, I take it this birds fly South in the winter?.....Must be a long flight for them little birds.....But a fast one......Mack


They migrate to Mexico. They are little, but very strong flyers.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Last few day we had a ton of bees on our feeders.I empty them out and moved 1 to see what happens.So far Hummers all over the one i moved.They would not come to any with the bees all over them.No idea why bees just going nuts over them .They did not bother all summer untill today.Mich


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Sightings have increased here.


----------

